
The age of ‘pre-crime’ has arrived - 001sky
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-watch/wp/2015/12/01/the-age-of-pre-crime-has-arrived/
======
Shivetya
Well if the purpose is to drum up enough public support to rid ourselves of
license plate cameras then they are on the right track. It would do a number
of the delivery business persons as well as those providing other legitimate
services using their own vehicles.

